# breeding half siblings



## TheMixedBag (Mar 24, 2011)

*IF* I breed Jenny next year, I have already bought a buckling, Capricorff Ranch Barclay. They share the same sire (Triple-S-Farms Drepk Van Huey), but their dams are completely unrelated. Would there be any issues with breeding these two, or should I just try and AI Jenny and buy a different Saanen for Barclay?

I'll try to get Barclay's genetics, his dam is Cherhill Anneleise and his grandsire is Two Ceders Tod

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001537159

Bah. Here's his sisters. Adga Genetics doesn't have him on there anymore.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001543653


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2011)

In general mammalian genetics, breeding to close relatives of the same generation is usually a bad idea.  
I cant say about goats specifically because I avoid it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 24, 2011)

We have 4 inbred does this year, bred back to their father. Our new herd sire decided to not be interested in breeding the girls, and we had a choice of leave them open, rush to get yet another sire, or inbreed, We inbred, and will be selling the offspring, non-registered, for meat, pets, or commercial breeding stock.

They don't have two heads or anything.

Actually, they are really nice looking, And one of them I was thinking of keeping for myself.  

the thing with inbreeding is you can get the best of the best from the genetics or the worst of the worst.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2011)

20kids:  Most of the research I have seen indicates what you did,  dropping a generation (father to daughter)  is far less risky that same generation (siblings).

I agree, inbreeding has its' place in a successful breeding program but it should be undertaken carefully.  It is a good way to isolate good genes, but it can also reinforce bad ones.  

With siblings, there are more shared genes.  More shared genes=more opportunites for bad reccessives to show up.


----------



## mogolady (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't they say "good results = linebreeding, bad results = inbreeding."

The closest I have ever bred is a doe to granson. (I'll let you know how that turns out in about 3 weeks).

My understanding is that it enhances the good and the bad traits, so you have evaluate both and try to figure out if it is worth it.

Good luck!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 24, 2011)

I DID ONE INBREDING, ONLY BECAUSE THE DAUGHTER WAS ALMOST 2 YEARS OLD AND I JUST HAD HER FATHER, THE KIDS CAME OUT GREAT NO PROBLEMS, ONE WE KEPT, ONE IS BEING SOLD AS A WETHER. WOULD I KEEP DOING IT   (NO) BUT LIKE THEY SAY IT IS A RISK.


----------



## mistee (Mar 24, 2011)

what about grandfather to grandaughter???


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 24, 2011)

I think the only real bad points either goat has (the fact that Barclay is still a month old kid notwithstanding) is a semi-steep rump, cow hocks (Barclay doesn't have this, probably due to his dam), and a less-than-downhill overall build.

Of course, I do have to let Barclay grow up a little before I see what his real glaring faults would be. I don't plan to keep any of these kids (though that's definitely a possibility), I just want 75% Saanen kids who will milk like crazy and look good doing it to sell, weird pedigree or not.

Actually, Capricorff had a few father/daughter breedings, thanks to the fact that their buck wouldn't stay on the right side of the fence. He bred ALL his daughters this year, the little doeling I'm raising is a result of this crossing.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 24, 2011)

I wouldn't do it.  Phenotype isn't 100% of genotype, and you'd be risking magnifying all sorts of things they may not physically express.  It's not just the glaring faults you need to be worried about.  I really think close line breeding is something that should be undertaken carefully by experienced breeders, and even for the experienced breeders I don't believe breeding half siblings is that commonly practiced.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 24, 2011)

One of my does' grandmother is according to what I have been told the ultimate line bred Nigerian Dwarf. I'm not sure exactly what she won but if my sources weren't outdated the records she made have not yet been broken. So I guess some good can come out of it  Personally I don't plan to line breed until I am more familiar with genetics, what should be culled and kept ect. I have read over and over again that it is really important for someone who is linebreeding to  know what they are doing, and not be afraid to do some heavy culling to prevent bad genetics from spreading. Line breeding I hear generally is father to daughter.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll have to see what happens with her then. If I do breed her, I'll try to AI her at REI, I can keep straws at someone else's farm for as long as I need, and if she does get bred to Barclay, well then we'll see what happens. One way or the other, she's only recorded grade, so whatever she produces isn't going to be worth much unless she beats the recorded grade listings for DHIR.


----------



## Mea (Mar 24, 2011)

When You double up on an animal, You  concentrate the genes of that animal...for Good or for Bad.  If that animal is correct structurally, mentaly, and genetically... You will see the results in the young.  The same is true for the opposite.  Inbreeding merely intensifies what is _already_ there.

  Why not try it ??  The young can be meated out should You not be pleased with the results.  And you will have the benefit of a good idea of the genes You are working with.



 ( usual disclaimer...JMO...YMMV )


----------

